# Rats need homes! MN/WI



## neeborb (May 28, 2014)

This breaks my heart, but I can't keep my boy rat for much longer. My female rat apparently got pregnant again right after she gave birth. My family and I were gone for the weekend and I wasn't even sure she was pregnant, so this whole mess is an accident. Two little babies are not a mess, but finding homes for them seems really difficult right now.
Comet is two and a half months old, and he's a sweetheart. He loves to explore. I think I need to find a new home for him, because after this summer I will only be able to keep two rats. 
Is there anyone in Minnesota or Wisconsin who would adopt him from me? I need him to have a good home! 
Thank you.
I will make a separate post with the babies when I get good pictures.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

We will be looking for two male rats in mid-July. I live near Milwaukee. If you have 2 young, friendly rats available then it might work. I understand you want to get rid of Comet, and he seems like a sweetheart, but these will be my first rats and I want a younger rat. If you are re-homing the babies it could work. 


I wish you best of luck if it doesn't!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App[


----------



## neeborb (May 28, 2014)

Hey! This is a good coincidence, as I was about to delete this thread. My rat-related life has been very topsy turvy lately, and it ended up being, I'm going to keep Comet and his son Scout and possibly one more from another litter. My Nova gave birth to 17 BABIES! So I have two boys for you, if you want them! They are all sweet. I can post pictures.


----------



## neeborb (May 28, 2014)

I don't know how to edit posts, but I am keeping Comet now. He has some behavioral issues so I want him with me. I do have a lot of babies to home, though.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

you could make another babies post. Also a better description of your location would be good. Bunch of people from MN and WI but where is kinda of a biggie in this situation. Glad you can keep your little guy!


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

There are two rats in a shelter I was planning to get tomorrow or Monday but if you live close then I would definitely reconsider! I would also love some pictures.


----------

